# 6w5d very light pink discharge?



## staceyful

Hi everyone
I'm 6 weeks 5 days pregnant and have had very light pink discharge occasionally when I wipe for the past 3-4 days. It's really light though, like barely even pink, and has only happened twice. I've read that it can be normal but had a miscarriage in November at 3 months, so not sure whether I'm over reacting or if I should be worried? I've also had cramp for about a week but it is very mild and usually only get it at night. Does anybody have any advice/experience with this and should I call the A&E? thanks :)


----------



## croydongirl

Sorry you are going through this. I don't think the ER would be able to do anything. Sadly if you were miscarrying there is nothing they cold do. However, it sounds like very normal early pregnancy spotting which can truly be normal. Have you had any cramping or pain? If not then I wouldn't worry too much. Usually m/c symptoms include painful cramping. If it is just the spotting try to not worry unless it gets heavier. I had 5 miscarriages before this pregnancy and my m/c symptoms were unmistakable, and once htey started they got bad very quickly - sounds nothing like what you are experiencing, and that's a good thing!

Do you have a doctors appointment book soon? I hope that your doctor or midwife can give you some support and comfort.

I am sorry you are going through this but I wish you all the best, and fingers crossed this is your sticky bean :) Good luck!


----------



## DancingSheba

i had this same light pink discharge back in jan. and my symptoms started disappearing. then it started to get more red. I ended up miscarrying. I hope this isnt the case for you, but i just wanted to tell you what happened to me:hugs:


----------

